# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned aerial vehicles, drones, pilotless vehicles >  Small UAV Coalition, advocates for law and policy changes to permit the operation of small unmanned aerial vehicles, Washington, DC, USA

## Airicist

Website - smalluavcoalition.org

youtube.com/@smalluavcoalition6529

twitter.com/smallUAVs

Executive Director - Michael Drobac

----------


## Airicist

Small UAV Coalition

Published on Oct 6, 2015

----------

